# Home gym ... What Dumbbell set ?



## Tiny01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Just starting to add a few bits to a new home gym & now id like a set of Dumbbells , space is a liitle limited so something small , compact ticks all the boxes

any suggestions please ?


----------



## Tiny01 (Feb 14, 2016)

They look alright mate I must say , what's a reputable make of those type ?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Tiny01 said:


> Just starting to add a few bits to a new home gym & now id like a set of Dumbbells , space is a liitle limited so something small , compact ticks all the boxes
> 
> any suggestions please ?


 http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-selectabell-dumbbell-pair-5kg-32-5kg-11lb-71lb.php


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I got the PowerBlock Sports 9.0 stages 1 and 2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Powerblock-Sports-9-0-Stage-Kit/dp/B001ALBKN4/ref=pd_sim_200_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=41nOYTy%2Bc1L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=1MZXYE8JP5M520E66XJN

awesome bit of kit, fast and easy to adjust weights, small enough not to hinder full range of movement.

Expensive but highly recommended


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/172029384018?adgroupid=13585920426&hlpht=true&hlpv=2&rlsatarget=pla-131843268306&ul_ref=http%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F1%252F710-134428-41853-0%252F2%253Fipn%253Dicep%2526icep_id%253D67%2526mtid%253D1673%2526kwid%253D1%2526crlp%253D50600204586_563391%2526icep_item_id%253D172029384018%2526itemid%253D172029384018%2526icep_meta_categ_id%253D888%2526icep_etrs%253DY%2526icep_epid%253D-999%2526icep_ctlg%253D-999%2526icep_cond%253DNew%2526targetid%253D131843268306%2526rpc%253D0.15%2526rpc_upld_id%253D63558%2526device%253Dm%2526icep_msku_flag%253Dn%2526icep_cbt%253Dn%2526adtype%253Dpla%2526googleloc%253D1006886%2526poi%253D%2526campaignid%253D207297426%2526adgroupid%253D13585920426%2526rlsatarget%253Dpla-131843268306%2526gclid%253DCjwKEAiAgKu2BRDu1OGw3-KXokwSJAB_Yy2Qok30mdmIV0Eu-jUkbBDfxpTHuEEA-S-t-SMsg-3mdxoC-Arw_wcB%2526srcrot%253D710-134428-41853-0%2526rvr_id%253D986039208985&adtype=pla&ff3=1&lpid=122&poi=&ul_noapp=true&limghlpsr=true&ff19=0&googleloc=1006886&device=m&chn=ps&campaignid=207297426&crdt=0&ff12=67&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff14=122&viphx=1&ops=true&ff13=80

50 kg each? Not bad at all for the price.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I got the PowerBlock Sports 9.0 stages 1 and 2
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Powerblock-Sports-9-0-Stage-Kit/dp/B001ALBKN4/ref=pd_sim_200_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=41nOYTy%2Bc1L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=1MZXYE8JP5M520E66XJN
> 
> ...


 I think the powerblocks are big ugly and outdated the newer quick lock variations resemble dumbells nowadays. I surprised they even made it off the drawing board.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sustanation said:


> I think the powerblocks are big ugly and outdated the newer quick lock variations resemble dumbells nowadays. I surprised they even made it off the drawing board.


 I take it you haven't used them then.

The only thing I dont like about them is the weight is Lbs converted to KG so they go up in strange steps, and not in the 2.5kg steps I was used to


----------



## Tiny01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Brilliant !

Thanks for the replies will have a closer look at what's been recommended , great stuff thank you


----------

